#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  8 km com litebeam m5 23db da pra fazer

## dmnetcatende

boa tarde alguem tem um enlace de 8 km usando litebeam m5 23 db, eu tenho de 3 km sinal perfeito 63,62 mas pra 8 km ja e outro cenario, nao vou passar muita banda 15 mb no maximo.

----------


## luti1901

tenho um com 13km, em 10MHz passa 10mb, mais do que preciso, isso que ainda uso fora da faixa de melhor sinal por nao ter canal disponivel.

----------


## MrLinoX

amigo 8km com litebeam ? ate funciona mas recomento antena maior e de preferencia mimo como power beam 400 por exemplo tambem tem as Rblhg-5hpnd da mikrotik isso a baixo custo que acredito que vai lhe dar menos trabalho mas sim ate vai funcionar com Litebean só nao espere muito

----------

